# Solid Sugar Scrub Cubes??



## 3kids1036 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey guys! DO you all know anything about making solid sugar scrub cubes? I've tried a few of the recipes that are on the net and they aren't coming out right. It could be user error but at this point I'm so not sure lol. They are coming out too hard, and don't dissolve well when in water.

Any tips/suggestions are greatly appreciated!!

Thanks


----------



## carebear (Mar 10, 2010)

well if you post a formula you've followed and precisely what you didn't like about that one we might be able to help you modify it.  it's hard to say, otherwise.


----------



## 3kids1036 (Mar 10, 2010)

carebear said:
			
		

> well if you post a formula you've followed and precisely what you didn't like about that one we might be able to help you modify it.  it's hard to say, otherwise.



LOL  good point:

I've used these:



http://soap-queen.blogspot.com/2009/07/solid-bath-sugar-cubes-tutorial.html  this one was WAY too hard. It didn't crumble in the shower the way I thought it should. I've done so many variations of it, but I still can't get it right...

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/RecipeDetail.aspx?RecipeID=43  with this one, it just didn't FEEL right. LOL It very well could be me, but I have NO idea at this point.


----------



## carebear (Mar 10, 2010)

they aren't supposed to crumble.  they are supposed to stay pretty intact, maybe smoosh a bit.


----------



## 3kids1036 (Mar 10, 2010)

carebear said:
			
		

> they aren't supposed to crumble.  they are supposed to stay pretty intact, maybe smoosh a bit.


They don't smoosh at all. They really feel like little soap cubes lol. Maybe I'll try again. I did everything exactly and they still don't feel right lol.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 10, 2010)

Those recipes both have the M&P soap in them. I don't like the cubes w/ soap in them. I know what you mean. Not all recies call for the addition of M&P soap. I will search for a moment to see if I can find one w/o.


----------



## 3kids1036 (Mar 10, 2010)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Those recipes both have the M&P soap in them. I don't like the cubes w/ soap in them. I know what you mean. Not all recies call for the addition of M&P soap. I will search for a moment to see if I can find one w/o.



Thank you sooooo much! I really appreciate it!!!


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 10, 2010)

I  adore solid sugar scrubs and have bought them from this etsy seller a few times.

http://www.etsy.com/view_transaction.ph ... id=8620905

Take note- no M&P. It is mainly cocoa butter 7 sugar. they are wonderful!


----------



## madpiano (Mar 13, 2010)

I have made the Soap Queen Recipe a couple of times and weirdly last time they came out the way she shows them, the previous 5 times they were a bit too hard. 

I made them the same ratios each time, but used different oils the last time, which seemed to have made all the difference. They are quite crumbly and don't carry well / ship well. But are perfect in the shower, smoosh down very easy. 

When I made them the first couple of times I used coconut oil and sweet almond oil. The last time I used just olive oil. 

I might try to do some cubes without soap and use Mango Butter instead, as I want to sell some of these in my "all natural" range as well, and M&P soap just doesn't go with that. Do you use emulsifier in the soap-free cubes ?


----------



## bodybym (Mar 13, 2010)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> I  adore solid sugar scrubs and have bought them from this etsy seller a few times.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/view_transaction.ph ... id=8620905
> 
> Take note- no M&P. It is mainly cocoa butter 7 sugar. they are wonderful!



Anyone tried to make these ones? I would love to know if anyone has figured out how much more sugar than cocoa butter to use - and I'm guessing that the rest of the ingredients are used in very small quantities, especially as vitamin e is after cocoa butter and I'm pretty sure they aren't using a ton of that (just based on price and general usage rates of vit E.)


----------



## justjen (Mar 17, 2010)

madpiano said:
			
		

> I have made the Soap Queen Recipe a couple of times and weirdly last time they came out the way she shows them, the previous 5 times they were a bit too hard.
> 
> I made them the same ratios each time, but used different oils the last time, which seemed to have made all the difference. They are quite crumbly and don't carry well / ship well. But are perfect in the shower, smoosh down very easy.
> 
> ...




Which oil did you use that you liked the best.  i think these are wonderful Idea's and I would love to use coconut oil but did that make it to hard in your experience?


----------



## madpiano (Mar 18, 2010)

The softest / crumbliest version was just olive oil and olive/apricot kernel oil. They are fine to use, but wouldn't ship well at all. 

The hardest ones were the ones where I used coconut oil and sweet almond oil. They ship well, but take a bit of effort to smoosh in the shower. 

Recipe ratios for soap, sugar and oils were Soap Queen's Recipe.


----------

